

Summarizing two years of experience marketing my websites - karimo

I wrote a blogpost to summarize all my experince in website marketing, hth<p>http://karim-ouda.blogspot.com/2012/06/15-steps-to-promote-your-new-website.html
======
gw666
Looks like good material! Clickable link: [http://karim-
ouda.blogspot.com/2012/06/15-steps-to-promote-y...](http://karim-
ouda.blogspot.com/2012/06/15-steps-to-promote-your-new-website.html)

